# Bison HK error



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have portable desktop laptop with camera built in. I have been getting pM->BindToObject Failed. I've uninstalled Bison and reinstalled it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Can't help, but love the fact that Googling it has your post as the second result. Always a bad sign when you see your own question that high up.


----------

